# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Έτοιμη η κλούβα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## geocupra

_Ετοιμη επιτέλους η κλούβα μου και βρήκε αμεσως ενα σωρό κατοίκους....  
 

ακολουθούν φωτογραφίες...!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## geocupra

http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/3...0909182530.jpg

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/3...0909182541.jpg

http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/4...0909182601.jpg

http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/5...0909182630.jpg

http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/8...0909182711.jpg

http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/8...0909182725.jpg

http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/4...0909182734.jpg

http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/7...0909182752.jpg

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/593/20120909182821.jpg

http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/8...0909182834.jpg

http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/4...0909182846.jpg

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/3...0909182901.jpg

http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/529...0909182919.jpg

http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/1...0909182935.jpg

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/430...0909183002.jpg

----------


## skrekas

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Να χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια σου...!

----------


## geog87

Γιωργο ωραια η κατασκευη σου!!!σιγουρα τα πουλακια θα πολυ ευτυχισμενα το νεο τους σπιτακι!μαλλον σπιταρωνα!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Να χαίρεσαι τους φτερωτούς σου φίλους.. Πολλά πουλιά κατ έχεις Γιώργο.. Θα σου κάνω μια ερώτηση.. Στην κλούβα γιατί δεν κράτησες μια απόσταση από το δάπεδο γύρο στα 20-30 εκ με ποδαρικά !!!

----------


## geocupra

παρακαλώ τη διαχείρηση να βάλει ενα χεράκι με τις φωτογραφίες,να ανοιξουν,γιατι κάτι εκανα λαθος μαλλον...
ευχαριστω πολύ!!

----------


## geocupra

Νικόλα μου εχει κενό απο κατω η κλούβα,για να παίρνε αέρα και για να περνούν τυχόν νερά που θα πλένω την ταράτσα....
εαν το είχα επεξεργαστεί λιγο παραπάνω,θα είχα φτιάξει μια υπερκατασκευή.....
ήταν η πρωτη μου....εχω μέλλον....τωρα που έμαθα 5 πραγματα....
παντως ευχαριστω!!

----------


## sarpijk

Αρκετα ευρυχωρη! Νομιζα ηταν σε αυλη αλλα ειδα στην τελευταια φωτο οτι ειναι μπαλκονι!

----------


## geocupra

ταράτσα ειναι αδερφε μου,αλλα την εχω μετατρεψει σε πρασινο παράδεισο.....βεράντα...!!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

ΝΑ Γιώργο στις άνοιξα να τις βλέπουν με μιας...
































 :winky:

----------


## ninos

πολύ όμορφα όλα !!!!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μια χαρά είναι η κλούβα σου !! Έχε το νου σου μόνο όταν ανοίγεις την πόρτα γιατί είναι κάπως μεγάλη μην σου φύγει κανένα !!*

----------


## geocupra

ευχαριστω πολύ για την βοήθεια!!!!!
ελπίζω να σας αρεσουν !!! έβαλα μαζι και τα καναρινάκια μου,να δείξω ολους τους φίλους μου μαζι.ελπίζω να μην με μαλώσει η διαχείριση.
ευχαριστω κ παλι!!
εαν εκανα κατι λάθος,παρακαλώ διορθώστε με... :Angel09:

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραια η κλουβα σου και ευρυχωρη!!! Γιωργο, θα περασουν πολυ ομορφα τα μικρα σου μεσα!!! σουπιοκοκκαλα δεν ειδα πουθενα,  αφαιρεσε και αυτες τις χρωματιστες βιταμινες, αυγοτροφες!! κριμα ειναι τα πουλακια να τρωνε αυτα τα πραγματα.  :winky:  δες εδω Αυγοτροφή για παραδείσια και Διατροφή των Παραδείσιων Πουλιών.

----------


## Gardelius

Τελεια κατασκευη!!!!! Συγχαρητηρια Γιωργο!!!!! ::

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ! ανετος χωρος ,ομως να προσεχεις απο θηρευτες και κυριως επιγειους που φτανουν τα πουλακια ευκολα .επισης οταν η κλουβα ειναι πολυ χαμηλα και παει ανθρωπος ορθιος διπλα πιο ψηλα απο αυτα ,ισως ψηλοστρεσσαρονται λιγο .οχι απαραιτητα

----------


## geocupra

σας ευχαριστω όλους για τις παρατηρήσεις σας!!
γι'αυτο ειμαι εδω αλλωστε,για να μαθω πραγματάκια για τους μικρους μας φίλους....
θα κανω ο,τι καλύτερο!!
ευχαριστω!!

----------


## COMASCO

πολυ καλη κατασκευη!μπραβο!να χαιρεσαι και ολα τα μικρα σου!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> σας ευχαριστω όλους για τις παρατηρήσεις σας!!
> γι'αυτο ειμαι εδω αλλωστε,για να μαθω πραγματάκια για τους μικρους μας φίλους....
> θα κανω ο,τι καλύτερο!!
> ευχαριστω!!


Δια αυτόν τον λόγο σου είπα δια τα ποδαρικά δια να ξεφύγουν λιγάκι από το στρεσάρισμα.. Βάση τού jk21 αρ.#16

----------


## billakos

Γιώργο πολύ ωραία. Μπράβο έκανες αυτό που θα ήθελες φαντάζομαι. Τα πουλιά θα είναι άνετα τώρα. (Να παίρνουμε ιδέες...) :winky:

----------


## tonis!

όλα παρα πολυ ωραία Γιώργο...ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολα τα πουλάκια περνάνε καλα!

----------


## dxr-halk

Πολύ καλό. Μαζεύω ιδέες για την δική μου κατασκευή.

----------


## Athina

Ωραία κλούβα,μπράβο σου Γιώργο!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Ομορφη κατασκευη μπραβο σ!

----------

